

Text editor for Mac with UTF-8 encoding option - anothermike

I'm looking for a simple text editor for the Mac that  non-technical users can use to save text files in UTF-8 encoding. Anyone have any ideas?
======
makecheck
TextEdit, yes.

But I Googled "mac utf-8 editor" and found this page at the top:
[http://www.alanwood.net/unicode/utilities_editors_macosx.htm...](http://www.alanwood.net/unicode/utilities_editors_macosx.html)

There are a lot of them, and they didn't even mention "vim" (as long as your
terminal supports UTF-8).

------
Someone
What's wrong with TextEdit?

------
mcav
TextEdit does this by default in Plain Text mode (under the Format menu).
Screenshot of the save dialog: <http://drp.ly/mms3Y>

------
anothermike
Our non-technical tester said that the Mac doesn't have UTF-8. I'm not on the
Mac but I guess I'll have to check it out myself. Is this feature hard to
find?

------
Someone
What's wrong with TextEdit?

------
anothermike
Found it. thanks

